

QuickJump – new chrome extension for productive web developers - quickJump
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quickjump/jjafiieejhicmdjnilppekdecepkjpeo

======
wamberso
Great extension, but the developer doesn't know how to advertise it. Hope he
will find new users - really useful!

